# Slow Motion



## Caine (Apr 30, 2007)

Is anyone else noticing that the advertising at the top and left hand side of the pages in this forum are slowing it down tremendously? The advertising spaces are coming back with a "Can not find server" message, then, eventually, the ad opens in the alloted space. Also, when the advertisements are missing, I need to hit the BACK button three times instead of one to go back one page.

I have to assume it is this server because I have no speed problems with any other Internet pages, however, this forum is running at less than dial-up speed. Yesterday I actually typed out a message, clicked the SUBMIT button, then went into the kitchen to check on something I was cooking. When I got back, the forum list was just opening.


----------



## csalt (Apr 30, 2007)

I havn't noticed a problem or any significant difference from usual.

Don't the adverts help to pay for the site?


----------



## college_cook (Apr 30, 2007)

I think the issues you're having might simply be due to high volume; a server can only handle so many requests from so many users at one time.  I haven't had any slowdowns on this site for a long time though.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2007)

No problem as you describe here.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 30, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> I have to assume it is this server because I have no speed problems with any other Internet pages, however, this forum is running at less than dial-up speed. ...


 
Sometimes servers get busy and slow down, even causing the "server not found" messages due to timeouts. Sometimes it is a problem with the server you connect thru, sometimes it's our server ... sometimes it is a problem with the gateway servers that connect the two ... and there is no way of knowing how many servers you are actually connecting thru to get from there to here. Usually, it is a temporary problem that will resolve itself in a few minutes.

FWIW - a dial-up connect speed is not necessarily the same as the thru-put speed. I've had problems on my DSL connection and when I used dial-up it ran twice as fast because I was going thru a different server.


----------

